# Blackberry Hate?



## rockstar99 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well most people hate blackberry phones nowadays.Last night my dad bought a Blackberry Torch, I was messing around with it and was suprised.It had a pretty wide selection of apps, nothing compared to my iPod but still decent to keep somebody busy.The GUI was pretty fast.It has both a physical keyboard and touch screen plus a tracker ball.Compared to the Android OS and iOS I know its nothing but does it deserve the hate?
Comparing it to an iPhone 4 it was getting better 3g signal and browsing was slightly faster but i compared it to safari so maybe opera mini is faster on iOS.It even has bunch of popular apps for Twitter, facebook, msn, ping chat and some time wasting games like doodle jump.Pretty good for a "bad" phone eh?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 26, 2011)

It's not bad. No one said it was.
The people who say they 'hate' blackberry really just mean that Blackberry is a nice option while the iPhone is a priority.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 26, 2011)

The torch was the first blackberry I actually liked. I don't really like the other ones, but to hate them, that's a bit far fetched. I just prefer my HTC with it's touch screen, while others prefer a tracking ball. I'm not skilled enough to handle one, so no blackberry for me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2011)

If you're female and not into games much then its great.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 26, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> It's not bad. No one said it was.
> The people who say they 'hate' blackberry really just mean that Blackberry is a nice option while the iPhone is a priority.


This. Definatly this. I recommend the blackberry to people, mostly women. But in the end, I still think the iPhone is better.

And lol @ the angrybirds pic.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 26, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

>


damnit, I was gonna show that


iOS is extremely overrated, and Blackberry is nothing compared to Android.  Proof?  I'm trollin'.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the phones are very good. But a lot of people "follow the crowd" and only buy them because of the BBM feature.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 26, 2011)

does anyone know how to fix the white screen of death on a blackberry curve?


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 26, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> does anyone know how to fix the white screen of death on a blackberry curve?


reboot it.  Take the battery out, and put it back in.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 26, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the response, I've tried that, all I get is a "app Error 523 reset" screen


Spoiler


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 26, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> It's not bad. No one said it was.
> The people who say they 'hate' blackberry really just mean that Blackberry is a nice option while *the iPhone is a priority*.


Alright, you got me.
I laughed pretty hard on that one.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 3, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

>








I have a blackberry though. Apart from BBM it's just a normal phone that is way less powerful than an iPhone or a good Android phone. I'm going to switch this year.


----------



## xerces (Feb 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Well most people hate blackberry phones nowadays.Last night my dad bought a Blackberry Torch, I was messing around with it and was suprised.It had a pretty wide selection of apps, nothing compared to my iPod but still decent to keep somebody busy.The GUI was pretty fast.It has both a physical keyboard and touch screen plus a tracker ball.Compared to the Android OS and iOS I know its nothing but does it deserve the hate?
> Comparing it to an iPhone 4 it was getting better 3g signal and browsing was slightly faster but i compared it to safari so maybe opera mini is faster on iOS.It even has bunch of popular apps for Twitter, facebook, msn, ping chat and some time wasting games like doodle jump.Pretty good for a "bad" phone eh?


you know what else has a keyboard and a trackball? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








You enjoy your crapberry, I'll enjoy my Nexus One with its 1GHZ processor, Super Amoled screen and Android operating system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TROLOLOLOL


----------



## SifJar (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't like the trackerball/pad thing.


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't hate the BB. It's just like what TheTwoR's said. It's a priority. Everyone's getting it so you'd feel weird to buy something else other than an iPhone and not be in the 'crowd'.


----------



## lordrand11 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blackberry is ok in my opinion. However I'm more of a fanatic for Android OS instead. I've got a Google G1 and an HTC HD2 running latest android os.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't hate the BB. Though I would rather have a Iphone 4.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I don't hate the BB. Though I would rather have a Iphone 4.



Exactly.


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 7, 2011)

i never knew people hated blackberry , i thought people hated symbian


----------

